# Pig feet



## Lynn In Tenn

Are pig feet o.k. to feed to my dogs???? I've seen them in the package and the bones look a little sharp from the best that I can tell. They seem to be cheap enough. Any nutrition in them???
What do y'all think??:smile:


----------



## DaneMama

They are okay to feed, but I choose personally not to feed them, they gave our dogs really bad gas afterwards. They are not all that nutritious, so I would spend your money on something else that is a bit higher quality than pigs feet. I would think that they would make a good occasional snack but that is about it.


----------



## g00dgirl

Yes, a good snack. They take mine a while to chew as well but i think it's because they don't particularly like them- and my dogs don't refuse anything!


----------



## RawFedDogs

I agree 100% with Natalie. :smile: I can't add anything to her post.


----------



## JayJayisme

Being of German decent, I've had my share of pickled pigs feet. In my wife's culture (Chinese) pigs feet are eaten by many people but especially by pregnant women as they supposedly provide some sort of health benefit to the fetus (exactly what I don't know). I do know that pigs feet are loaded with collagen, which is very good for skin and hair health. 

I've seen pigs feet in many of the markets I frequent and I always wondered if they were okay to feed my dogs. They are never very cheap though, which I suppose is why I've never really pursued it. But it looks like something they would enjoy munching on. 

I can't help but wonder if the larger bones are what would be considered load bearing and maybe dense enough to possibly cause damage to their teeth. My dogs aren't very big (40 lbs. and 18 lbs.) so I'm very cautious about giving them bones and cuts of meat they can't handle. Anyone know about the bone density in pigs feet?


----------



## DaneMama

JayJayisme said:


> I can't help but wonder if the larger bones are what would be considered load bearing and maybe dense enough to possibly cause damage to their teeth. My dogs aren't very big (40 lbs. and 18 lbs.) so I'm very cautious about giving them bones and cuts of meat they can't handle. Anyone know about the bone density in pigs feet?


We feed bone in pork shoulder roast, which is bone in. Those bones are considered weight bearing bones but the dogs crunch right through them. I think since pigs are considerably smaller and weigh considerably less than cows, their wright bearing bones are not as dense compared to that of a cow. 

Also taking the size of your dogs into consideration, they just don't have the jaw power to bite down hard enough on bones to really worry about breaking their teeth. I would suggest giving them the pigs feet and keep an eye on them while chowing down to make sure that they handle them ok. I'm confident to say that you shouldn't have an issue :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws

I've given my GSD pigs feet simply for the heck of it, but I'm not about to make them a meal or anything, more of just something he likes and they aren't going to do him any harm so why not?
I WILL say that they give him terrible gas, so I only give them to him if we're going to be gone for a particularly long time. lol


----------



## MollyWoppy

My dog eats them, probably every couple of weeks or whenever I remember they are in the freezer. They seem to me to be quite fatty, but she loves them and eats the whole thing including the toe nails. She's never had any problems.


----------



## rawfeederr

Though this has pretty much been fully discussed on this thread already I thought I'd throw in my opinion. 

I have a 45lb GSD/Rottie mix who is 10 years old and I on occasion (every two weeks) he gets pig feet. They aren't his favorite but he will eat them and I have been feeding them ever since I started raw, and I've had no problems. :smile:


----------



## Ji-N-Luck

Success!!! I bought my dog a package of pigs feet. I actually just got it because I was running low on snacks and I thought would be a good snack for him. I put them in the pressure cooker for the minimum about 15 minutes let them cool and watched as he ate one because I didn't want him to choke, he devoured the whole thing nothing left. He is a medium size dog about 65 pounds lab mix.


----------



## Ji-N-Luck

*'Luck and I, Hellooo, Newbies!*

it's good to have a forum to chat through food for our lovable pets. I'm a 40 something bachelor living in East Florida my dogs a cutie pie three-year-old all black lab mix. As probably most of us I try to give my dog some type of meat or fresh veggies cooked etc. during the week just to keep him interested. If anybody gets to this area shoot me a message I might have a few pieces of advice or if visiting where to take your dog to play ball with that's fenced in.


----------



## MaliPop

How long does a frozen pig feet last before it spoils?


----------

